# using slurry



## wombil (26/7/14)

This has probably been asked before but,
Is 150 ml of top slurry sufficient to pitch on a fresh 20 ltr ale batch.
another 20 litres will be pitched on the remaining slurry/trub in the used fv
Thanks guys.


----------



## Yob (26/7/14)

Yes, has totally been asked before..

IMO you ate best off working out your pitch rate,

Viability x gravity x volume 

Have a search for "using Mr Malty in pictures " for a head start..

Rinsing yeast in pictures as a second search. 

Happy reading...


----------



## Yob (26/7/14)

For conveniance

Mr Malty Link

Rinsing Yeast


----------



## wombil (27/7/14)

Thanks yob,
Think I'll just chuck a billy can full in and see how it goes.
By using Intricate mathematics plus precision measurements I have arrived at this result.


----------



## Yob (27/7/14)

while I agree with most respects of 'by the thumb' brewing, pitch rates have a pretty large impact on outcomes and a grasp of the 'ballpark' figures is a good thing..

with that out of the way..

1 Cup of slurry for an ale and 2 for a Lager.. normal gravities (below 1055) is a rough rule of thumb.


----------



## wombil (27/7/14)

Thanks again mate.
I normally only make ales at 1.050 so we should be right.
Had 20 gm of hop pellets in the fermenter and it looks a bit yuccy but I'll give one lot a go.


----------



## lael (28/7/14)

I pitched slurry for my latest porter (First time). It started quite slow.. Just found out I under pitched. Thanks yob!


----------



## MastersBrewery (6/8/14)

I pitched a washed slurry last night.



this was this morning, looks like a crazy Latte.


----------



## Yob (6/8/14)

That's freaky


----------

